# 2 Ideas I Though of Myself



## Zenith94 (Jan 11, 2009)

1) The ability for the topic creator to edit the topic's title.

2) The ability for the topic creator to close his/her own topic.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 12, 2009)

Good ideas and I really don't know what kind of forum this is to not let someone edit their own topic title.


----------



## alex (Jan 12, 2009)

People have been asking for quite a while to be able to edit their own topic titles, but we get no response. And about the close thing, the forum is fine without it.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jan 12, 2009)

I can sorta see issues with creators being unable to change their topics at will (so as to prevent stuff like "blah blah blah topic" being turned to "EVERYONE IN THIS TOPIC IS GAY LOL" if the person goes off the deep end), but it wouldn't be too bad provided we all don't abuse it.  

As for being unable to close topics...that's strange, and I have no idea why that wouldn't be in place here already.  I mean, even _inferior message board reference deleted_ has that, though you have to have no posters for a set amount of time.  But, all you have to do is ask the admins to close your topic here, and I'm sure if you explain, they'll take care of it for you, so...


----------



## Reaper (Jan 12, 2009)

We need to be able to edit our topic titles.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 12, 2009)

Seriously, how many people cock their topic titles up? Surely it doesn't happen that often, and to be honest it's not that difficult to get it right in the first place.

Closing topics... hm I'm not sure what I think about that one.


----------



## Legobot (Jan 12, 2009)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Seriously, how many people cock their topic titles up? Surely it doesn't happen that often, and to be honest it's not that difficult to get it right in the first place.
> 
> Closing topics... hm I'm not sure what I think about that one.



I think the closing topics is a good idea for the trading forum when said item is sold you can close it right away


----------



## Law (Jan 12, 2009)

Being able to close your own topics might stop crap like this from happening.

Honestly, I think I was the _only_ person that reported that damn thread.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 12, 2009)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Seriously, how many people cock their topic titles up? Surely it doesn't happen that often, and to be honest it's not that difficult to get it right in the first place.







What about for projects? (ie. updated Jan 12) 
And what about every other forum on earth? 
Even ANIMALCROSSINGCOMMUNITY lets you change the title.


----------



## da_head (Jan 13, 2009)

i agree with being able to change the title, but not with closing the topic. that could get annoying


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 13, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> i agree with being able to change the title, but not with closing the topic. that could get annoying



Yeah it sucks when you make a spelling mistake in the title and you cant change it, but I think leave topic closure to the staff, you can just PM someone and ask them to do it.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 13, 2009)

Just look at this poor soul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EFT 4 DEAD

EDIT: fine, a mod changed it but still..


----------



## Zenith94 (Jan 13, 2009)

Take my topic for example, I forgot the "T" in Thought. Now I am going to have to live with knowing that for the rest of my life because of you guys.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 13, 2009)

Cant you do this in Blogs?
Itd be a great idea to edit, but not close.


----------



## Penguin (Jan 14, 2009)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I found that so funny


----------



## Reaper (Jan 14, 2009)

POO?
Really?


----------



## Penguin (Jan 15, 2009)

No, just that he happens to make a second type error after his first one AND that it says poo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't start thinking I'm one of those guys who go off about toilet humour all the time, 'cause I don't.


----------

